# Lien hypertexte sur image



## TheBald (22 Décembre 2012)

Hello

je voudrais envoyer mes cartes de  voeux : j'ai rédigé le texte, mis sous forme d'image. Dans ce texte, il y  a l'adresse vers mon site. J'ai mis cette image en signature de MAIL, pour que  le messageapparaisse immédiatement en gros à l'ouverture du mail  (j'ai trouvé cette astuce pour contourner la quasi impossibilité de  faire des modèles - cf mon précédent post). 
Maintenant, le seul  problème ... c'est que je n'arrive pas à mettre un lien hypertexte qui  fait qu'en cliquant sur l'image, on arrive sur mon site 
(J'ai tout  mis sous forme d'image pour garantir que mes destinataires reçoivent  bien la carte avec la bonne typo et la bonne mise en page). 
Savez-vous comment faire ce lien hypertexte ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 dans le mail, sélectionne l'image, et fais Cmd + k.


----------



## TheBald (22 Décembre 2012)

J'ai fais cmd-k. Effectivement, une fenêtre me demande l'adresse URL du lien. Je l'ai saisie. 
Mais comment cela fonctionne ensuite. Je me suis envoyé un mail pour tester. En cliquant sur l'image, il ne se passe rien (sauf que l'image "sort" du mail" comme un fichier attaché)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2012)

Chez moi ça fonctionne, c'est à dire que je mets n'importe quelle photo dans mail, je la sélectionne et fais Cmd+k, je saisis par exemple : www.google.com, et je m'envoie le mail.

Quand je le reçois, je vois la photo normalement, si je clique dessus, paf, ça m'ouvre la page Google dans un nouvel onglet dans Safari.

Si tu veux que je t'envoie un mail test, no problem.

(ça marche aussi si je saisis : http://google.com)

EDIT : je n'avais pas testé avec une image incluse dans une signature : eh bien, ça marche aussi.

Il faut faire : Mail / préférences / signatures, glisser l'image dans la signature, puis faire Cmd + k, et saisir l'URL

Quitter les préf de Mail et tester.


----------



## TheBald (23 Décembre 2012)

Oui, ca marche !!
MAIS en mode jpg. Je faisais mes essais avec des images en mode png. Et en mode png ça ne marche pas. 

Ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre avec Mac, c'est pourquoi toutes ces fonctionnalités ultra simples n'apparaissent pas en clic droit (par ex le fameux cmd-k) ou avec des logos sur les touches, donc soit tu connais le "truc", soit tu penses que ça n'existe pas (ex : les copies d'écran, les modes affichage en projection etc.)

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je n'ai jamais testé en png. C'est bon à savoir, que ça ne marche pas.

Les fonctions sont en principe accessibles par le menu de l'application.

En l'occurrence : Edition / ajouter un lien.

_(tu peux marquer le sujet comme "résolu" : "Outils de la discussion", au dessus du premier message)_


*EDIT* : dis-donc, m'sieur, je viens de tester avec une photo en png, et ça marche pareil


----------



## TheBald (23 Décembre 2012)

Oui, je crois que ce n'est pas une question png/jpeg mais je n'y vois pas très clair. Après avoir envoyé mon post, j'ai essayé avec ma "carte de voeux" que j'avais réenregistrée en jpeg, et ça n'a pas marché. J'ai alors copié-collé mon image "carte de voeux" (format jpeg) sur ... Power Point. Sur PPT, j'ai fait "enregistrer en forme d'image". J'ai donc fait une sorte de "deuxième enregistrement jpeg". Et avec cette image, ça a marché. J'ai fait un test en faisant pareil avec un fichier PNG, que j'ai enregistré, via PPT, en mode jpeg, et ça ça n'a pas marché... Bizarre


----------



## Sofanie1 (27 Janvier 2019)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> dans le mail, sélectionne l'image, et fais Cmd + k.


Je suppose que je suis un peu tard pour participer à la conversation, j'ai fait mon lien hypertexte comme vous avez expliqué, ça marche pour le premier envoi, mais quand on répond au message ça ne va plus, y a t'il un moyen de faire que mon image reste toujours en lien hypertexte ?


----------



## flippy (28 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour. Mettre ton image sur un quelconque serveur avec un lien absolu (aïe, ça se complique )


----------



## Sofanie1 (28 Janvier 2019)

flippy a dit:


> Bonjour. Mettre ton image sur un quelconque serveur avec un lien absolu (aïe, ça se complique )


Heu.......hum hum, oui, c'est un peu chinois ça pour moi, désolée.....je suis pas super calée là-dedans, dans les sites web....


----------

